# …..



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

…So I went on this date with this dude that I was talking to for about two weeks. He takes me to this nice restaurant. He seemed super into me his texts were long and informative. He was rushing to go on a date with me. I get to the date he looks at me smiles tells me he was nervous because I’m very pretty. He’s looking at me the whole time asking me questions smiling at me. . Anyways the date ends he talks more about taking me other places for dates. We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “? I responded saying “no it’s not like that”. I noticed he was kinda in a rush so I told him that I’ll be fine and go just go. We hugged he said “this was a decent date right? “ I said yeah. He then says maybe we’ll do it again? And leaves and I haven’t got a text asking If made it home okay. I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me. I’m just wondering what y’all think about it the whole date? It was about a hour and a half long.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The way you ended the date was not the way to get a second date


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

He sounds like he has some serious insecurity issues, but if I were him I’d think you weren’t that into me telling him to leave you while you wait for your ride.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> So I went on this date with this biracial dude that I was talking to for about two weeks. He takes me to this nice restaurant. He seemed super into me his texts were long and informative. He was rushing to go on a date with me. I get to the date he looks at me smiles tells me he was nervous because I’m very pretty. He’s looking at me the whole time asking me questions smiling at me. . Anyways the date ends he talks more about taking me other places for dates. We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “? I responded saying “no it’s not like that”. I noticed he was kinda in a rush so I told him that I’ll be fine and go just go. We hugged he said “this was a decent date right? “ I said yeah. He then says maybe we’ll do it again? And leaves and I haven’t got a text asking If made it home okay. I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me. I’m just wondering what y’all think about it the whole date? It was about a hour and a half long.


He's insecure and needs constant reassurance.

How old are you? I don't recall from your other posts.

If you want to take on a project, text him.
If not, move on.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> So I went on this date with this biracial dude that I was talking to for about two weeks. He takes me to this nice restaurant. He seemed super into me his texts were long and informative. He was rushing to go on a date with me. I get to the date he looks at me smiles tells me he was nervous because I’m very pretty. He’s looking at me the whole time asking me questions smiling at me. . Anyways the date ends he talks more about taking me other places for dates. We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “? I responded saying “no it’s not like that”. I noticed he was kinda in a rush so I told him that I’ll be fine and go just go. We hugged he said “this was a decent date right? “ I said yeah. He then says maybe we’ll do it again? And leaves and I haven’t got a text asking If made it home okay. I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me. I’m just wondering what y’all think about it the whole date? It was about a hour and a half long.


He was trying to be a gentleman and show concern for you, and you dismiss him.
If you were truly into him, you should have wanted him to wait with you.
Doubt you'll ever hear from him again.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

What does him being biracial have to do with anything?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tdbo said:


> He was trying to be a gentleman and show concern for you, and you dismiss him.
> If you were truly into him, you should have wanted him to wait with you.
> Doubt you'll ever hear from him again.


He did kinda F up by showing his insecurities 🤦‍♂️ though, would weird me out

Anyway not like OP wants him anyway


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Livvie said:


> What does him being biracial have to do with anything?


Maybe he is the first one she's dated or what makes him somehow stand out?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> He did kinda F up by showing his insecurities 🤦‍♂️ though, would weird me out
> 
> Anyway not like OP wants him anyway


Why was he showing insecurities.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Becky_dime said:


> Why was he showing insecurities.


Who knows now, maybe you triggered him, maybe he suspects you aren't single, maybe he was so awestruck with your beauty he couldn't fathom that you would be interested in him. Who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So what’s the deal? Do you want another date with the guy? Or do you just want him to want another date with you?
Which is it?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> So what’s the deal? Do you want another date with the guy? Or do you just want him to want another date with you?
> Which is it?


I don’t think he was interested he didn’t text me.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> Why was he showing insecurities.


If he felt you didn't want him to wait with you and he kept asking "why, you don't want them to see me?", he probably was referring to the fact that he is bi-racial and maybe he thought you were trying to conceal that. My Son in Law used to think that way when he was dating my daughter.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Simple.


Becky_dime said:


> I don’t think he was interested he didn’t text me.


you didn’t answer my question.
Regardless, why not just text him you had a great time and mention you’d like to do it again sometime. We men have to accept rejection constantly. All you should do is throw out the idea you’d be interested in another date. If he responds, you’re good. If not, you hurt his feelings by blowing him off at the end of your date.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me.


Problem solved then.

If you didn't like him (nervous, insecure, weird behavior etc.) then why give it a second thought? Move on and better luck to you!

But... you mentioned you can't understand why someone would say he was acting insecure. Do all men act this way around you? How old are you two?


----------



## BRL (1 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> So I went on this date with this dude that I was talking to for about two weeks. He takes me to this nice restaurant. He seemed super into me his texts were long and informative. He was rushing to go on a date with me. I get to the date he looks at me smiles tells me he was nervous because I’m very pretty. He’s looking at me the whole time asking me questions smiling at me. . Anyways the date ends he talks more about taking me other places for dates. We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “? I responded saying “no it’s not like that”. I noticed he was kinda in a rush so I told him that I’ll be fine and go just go. We hugged he said “this was a decent date right? “ I said yeah. He then says maybe we’ll do it again? And leaves and I haven’t got a text asking If made it home okay. I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me. I’m just wondering what y’all think about it the whole date? It was about a hour and a half long.


 The not wanting him to be with you while you waited on your ride was a bit odd, if I may speak honestly. Also, what was your response beforehand to him mentioning taking you out more?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

BRL said:


> The not wanting him to be with you while you waited on your ride was a bit odd, if I may speak honestly. Also, what was your response beforehand to him mentioning taking you out more?


I kinda brushed it off I didn’t mean to. I don’t think he was interested anyways


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> I kinda brushed it off I didn’t mean to. I don’t think he was interested anyways


Why did you brush it off? If you didn't mean to, then how can you make it better.

Why are you guessing weather he is interested or not? You should decide if you are interested or not and express yourself. 

You have been asked a couple times if you are interested and you still haven't answered the question. If you can't even tell internet stranger what you think, how are you going to tell a date?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

leftfield said:


> Why did you brush it off? If you didn't mean to, then how can you make it better.
> 
> Why are you guessing weather he is interested or not? You should decide if you are interested or not and express yourself.
> 
> You have been asked a couple times if you are interested and you still haven't answered the question. *If you can't even tell internet stranger what you think, how are you going to tell a date?*


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I would be uncomfortable with someone who seems so cloying. Personally, I like a little space.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> I would be uncomfortable with someone who seems so cloying. Personally, I like a little space.


You think he was cloying ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

How would he know? He wasn’t even there. That’s just ridiculous.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> The way you ended the date was not the way to get a second date


I agree. He tried to be chivalrous. The second you said no you were shooting him down. If you felt it was a good date and you two had good chemistry you would have said, thanks so much, that would be nice. That being said, his statements about you not wanting to be seen with him would be enough for me to say, no way - this guy has some really close to the surface anger issues. So you win.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Becky_dime said:


> You think he was cloying ?


Dunno. That would be too much direct attention for me, but I'm male and shy. Like I said, I like space.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

He's too insecure anyway. I mean, whose mind goes to that? Someone insecure and very suspicious. Jeez.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Becky_dime said:


> I don’t think he was interested anyways


_So I went on this date with this dude that I was talking to for about two weeks. He takes me to this nice restaurant. He seemed super into me his texts were long and informative. He was rushing to go on a date with me. I get to the date he looks at me smiles tells me he was nervous because I’m very pretty. He’s looking at me the whole time asking me questions smiling at me. . Anyways the date ends he talks more about taking me other places for dates. We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me?_

He seemed keen to me, there's so many ways he could have bailed like a gentleman there but he didn't.
Why do you think he's not interested?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> He's too insecure anyway. I mean, whose mind goes to that? Someone insecure and very suspicious. Jeez.


Pretty simple. Someone who is biracial, and someone who felt totally slighted by being told to go ahead and leave before her rude was there, which most men wouldn’t be cool with doing. He didn’t do a darn thing wrong. OP is the one who acted strangely. She can’t even say if she’d like another date with the guy, which a simple text to the aforementioned dude would answer in about 30 seconds.
He was interested. She’s hard to communicate with.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> He did kinda F up by showing his insecurities 🤦‍♂️ though, would weird me out
> 
> Anyway not like OP wants him anyway


Didn't say he was good at anything.
Said he tried.
If OP doesn't want him, then why is she mentioning that she didn't get a text from him?
If there was no interest on her part, one would would think she would be giddy that he was not lighting up her phone.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Pretty simple. Someone who is biracial, and someone who felt totally slighted by being told to go ahead and leave before her rude was there, which most men wouldn’t be cool with doing. He didn’t do a darn thing wrong. OP is the one who acted strangely. She can’t even say if she’d like another date with the guy, which a simple text to the aforementioned dude would answer in about 30 seconds.
> He was interested. She’s hard to communicate with.


I disagree. And that's from experience. I wouldn't make someone wait with me unless it was a dangerous kind of place. I mean, it's nice he offered, but his comment about afraid someone will see him -- was WAY over the top and very telling. He's got issues.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Pretty simple. Someone who is biracial, and someone who felt totally slighted by being told to go ahead and leave before her rude was there, which most men wouldn’t be cool with doing. He didn’t do a darn thing wrong. OP is the one who acted strangely. She can’t even say if she’d like another date with the guy, which a simple text to the aforementioned dude would answer in about 30 seconds.
> He was interested. She’s hard to communicate with.


Well if I wanted my space, at any time, for any reason, I wouldn't want that someone to start questioning why I wanted it or to start following me or refusing to go. That would be really annoying, creepy and may even lead to violence.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

On a first date no less. Red flag.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I disagree. And that's from experience. I wouldn't make someone wait with me unless it was a dangerous kind of place. I mean, it's nice he offered, but his comment about afraid someone will see him -- was WAY over the top and very telling. He's got issues.


My point exactly I thought it was rude to have him wait with me we were in the city and a lot of people were out on the streets with a lot of restaurants near by so i was safe. He made the comment” do you lot want your ride to see me”?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Becky_dime said:


> My point exactly I thought it was rude to have him wait with me we were in the city and a lot of people were out on the streets with a lot of restaurants near by so i was safe. He made the comment” do you lot want your ride to see me”?


Red flag. He's too suspicious -- on a first date. You don't need that. It would be endless monitoring.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So you aren’t interested, you’re just bummed he’s not texting you and pining away for you.
Got it.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Becky_dime said:


> We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “? I responded saying “no it’s not like that”. I noticed he was kinda in a rush so I told him that I’ll be fine and go just go. We hugged he said “this was a decent date right? “ I said yeah. He then says maybe we’ll do it again? And leaves and I haven’t got a text asking If made it home okay


This whole interaction would creep me the f out. I'm not sure why you would want him to reach out to you. I'd be blocking and unmatching as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Lila said:


> This whole interaction would creep me the f out. I'm not sure why you would want him to reach out to you. I'd be blocking and unmatching as soon as humanly possible.


Why would it creep you out explain?


----------



## Real talk (Apr 13, 2017)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> He's insecure and needs constant reassurance.
> 
> How old are you? I don't recall from your other posts.
> 
> ...


She could have been very coy or giving mixed signals.

From the way she described the interaction and the answers she gave when he was waiting with her I wouldn't be surprised if she was just being awkward as hell.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> We walk out as I’m waiting for my ride he asks to wait with me? I said “no your fine” he still insisted on waiting for my ride to get there. He then proceeds to say “are you worried your ride is going to see?” “Do you not want your ride to see me “?


As mentioned earlier in the thread, he's biracial.
When he said "Do you not want your ride to see me", what he might've meant is if she doesn't want her ride to see him because he's biracial.

Just a thought.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Just sounds like it was just an extremely awkward date and not a good match. But, I thought it was kind of him to offer to wait with you - it showed that he cared about your safety.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> As mentioned earlier in the thread, he's biracial.
> When he said "Do you not want your ride to see me", what he might've meant is if she doesn't want her ride to see him because he's biracial.
> 
> Just a thought.


That's a weird reason to not want to be seen.

How does one look at someone and go "oh, he's biracial" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> That's a weird reason to not want to be seen.
> 
> How does one look at someone and go "oh, he's biracial" 🤷‍♂️


I guess it depends if you can tell if he's biracial or not. My sister-in-law is biracial (black+white) and you will either assume she's biracial or a light skin black woman.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> I guess it depends if you can tell if he's biracial or not. My sister-in-law is biracial (black+white) and you will either assume she's biracial or a light skin black woman.


People will just see black/white/yellow/brown person and proceed accordingly, last thing on their mind is whether that black/white/yellow/brown person is a bloody mutt or not lol


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

so_sweet said:


> As mentioned earlier in the thread, he's biracial.
> When he said "Do you not want your ride to see me", what he might've meant is if she doesn't want her ride to see him because he's biracial.
> 
> Just a thought.


I’m that race/ethnicity as him so that’s not it


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> I’m that race/ethnicity as him so that’s not it


Thank-you for clarifying.
It was just a thought anyway, trying to make sense of why he would ask you if you don't want your ride to see him.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

That comment he made sounds like he thought you might be embarrassed to be seen with him, but there isn’t enough info really, to know why he thought you’d feel that way. It could be anything. 🤷‍♀️

So, he felt that you weren’t interested which it sounds like you’re not, so…I would just let it go.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> People will just see black/white/yellow/brown person and proceed accordingly, last thing on their mind is whether that black/white/yellow/brown person is a bloody mutt or not lol


Well, we know now that OP is of the same race/ethnicity as the guy.

But, just to quickly touch on your quote, yes, people see color, they don't care, as you said, if they're a "mutt" or not.

But if a biracial person is half black and half white, people often just refer to that person as black, even though they're just as much white as they are black.

If the guy was biracial as in black+white, and OP was not of the same race/ethnicity, the guy could have wondered if that was the reason. I think the world has come a long way in regards to racism, but there are still racist people out there, people who wouldn't want a black man, for example, dating their white daughter. That's just an example, you could replace black/white with any other race/ethnicity as the same could hold true for any race/ethnicity.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Livvie said:


> What does him being biracial have to do with anything?


He may have felt that she did not want, whoever was picking her up, to see that she dated someone of a different race.

That she may have been embarrassed to be seen with him. Hence, go ahead leave, I'm OK.

That IS his insecurity, plain and clear, to me.

He is self-conscious of his color.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

3 on a match, with the same conclusion.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> That comment he made sounds like he thought you might be embarrassed to be seen with him, but there isn’t enough info really, to know why he thought you’d feel that way. It could be anything. 🤷‍♀️
> 
> So, he felt that you weren’t interested which it sounds like you’re not, so…I would just let it go.


I felt kinda bad so I texted him saying thank you even though he never texted me. I sent a text the next day saying thank you and he never texted me back lol which I feel kinda of embarrassed? Oh well I was trying to show respect.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> That IS his insecurity, plain and clear, to me.
> 
> He is self-conscious of his color.


If that was the reason for asking OP if she didn't want her ride to see him, I agree it would be his insecurity, but OP said they're the same race/ethnicity:


Becky_dime said:


> I’m that race/ethnicity as him so that’s not it


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> I felt kinda bad so I texted him saying thank you even though he never texted me. I sent the text saying thank you and he never texted me back lol which I feel kinda of embarrassed? Oh well I was trying to show respect.


I wouldn't feel embarrassed if I was in your shoes. You did something nice.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I went out on a couple of dates once with a woman who made it very clear she was afraid to be seen with me. It wasn’t something specific about me though it was more she was extremely shy and very self conscious about dating in general. I didn’t take it personally but knew we weren’t getting anywhere with her paranoia. She was also biracial (half Irish and half Lebanese). She emailed me wanting to go out again out of the blue after I’d been dating my wife for a couple of months.

Anyway, this guy is probably a bit insecure but it doesn’t mean he’s a bad person. It probably didn’t help the situation that you were sending mixed signals (or maybe they weren’t mixed because you don’t seem interested in him).


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Becky_dime said:


> I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me.


Based upon this, why do you even care if he doesn’t reach out? You clearly aren’t interested. Would you get more pleasure in knowing that he was?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

@Becky_dime. I think it's really good that you feel comfortable enough to come here and ask questions .

It's the new normal. When I was younger , we really didn't have anyone to ask. We just kind of muddled through and made a lot of mistakes. 

Information is wealth to some degree.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Becky_dime said:


> I felt kinda bad so I texted him saying thank you even though he never texted me. I sent a text the next day saying thank you and he never texted me back lol which I feel kinda of embarrassed? Oh well I was trying to show respect.


You have nothing to feel badly about. You sent him a text. Now the ball's in his court. if he does not text back within, say 24 hours, then just let it go. You did the right thing. So let it go.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> Just sounds like it was just an extremely awkward date and not a good match. But, I thought it was kind of him to offer to wait with you - it showed that he cared about your safety.


To be honest this whole thread puzzles me. I'm wondering why he's not driving her home. But I'm Gen X so there's that...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

heather42 said:


> To be honest this whole thread puzzles me. I'm wondering why he's not driving her home. But I'm Gen X so there's that...


I'm Generation X too but I sure wouldn't A. share where I live and B. get in a car with someone to and from a date when it's someone I met online dating and had not met in real life yet. That's basically giving a stranger your home address, getting in a vehicle with them and relying on them for transportation. That's not safe nor recommended.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> I'm Generation X too but I sure wouldn't A. share where I live and B. get in a car with someone to and from a date when it's someone I met online dating and had not met in real life yet. That's basically giving a stranger your home address, getting in a vehicle with them and relying on them for transportation. That's not safe nor recommended.


I never did online dating. But if I did I'd first FaceTime with the guy for about a month or more.

If I don't feel comfortable having him come to my house then I certainly wouldn't want to sit through a meal with him. There's no need to rush into meeting someone in person when you can video chat.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

heather42 said:


> I never did online dating. But if I did I'd first FaceTime with the guy for about a month or more.
> 
> If I don't feel comfortable having him come to my house then I certainly wouldn't want to sit through a meal with him. There's no need to rush into meeting someone in person when you can video chat.


Most men and women don't have the time and energy to FaceTime for "a month or more" before going on a FIRST date with someone. I know I wouldn't. If a guy needs to FaceTime for a month before we can meet up for a coffe, tea or drink then that's weird and I'm out. Yuck. 

Meeting up for a brief date in person, in real life, will tell you so much more about a person.

I think what you are suggesting is backwards. You meet a person in public and get to know them that way, along wirh "electronically", then you let them know where you live, etc.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

This is how I read it OP :

- he was awkward on the date

- you understandably didn't react well to that

- he went home and reevaluated the date and your demeanor

- he got embarrassed about the whole thing and realized you were not even interested in him in retrospect

- so he disappeared.

In short, he wound up feeling like a fool, and you don't even like him.

Please move on, there's nothing to gain from analyzing this.


----------



## heather42 (2 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Most men and women don't have the time and energy to FaceTime for "a month or more" before going on a FIRST date with someone. I know I wouldn't. If a guy needs to FaceTime for a month before we can meet up for a coffe, tea or drink then that's weird and I'm out. Yuck.
> 
> Meeting up for a brief date in person, in real life, will tell you so much more about a person.
> 
> I think what you are suggesting is backwards. You meet a person in public and get to know them that way, along wirh "electronically", then you let them know where you live, etc.


I can see your point. Like I said I never did online dating.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree, but she didn’t like the part where he disappeared, without giving her the opportunity to reject him. Couldn’t he have the decency to grovel and plead for another date and boost her sense of value? This guy is really awful


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I would offer to wait with even a female co-worker or acquaintance for something like an Uber or Lyft. Leaving a woman standing there on the street for a stranger to pick her up, I don’t do that. Now if she said, “I got it”, and is shoo-ing me away and continually protesting, well at least I tried. I have never had that happen.

I think here the guy for whatever reason didn’t want to pull the trigger on date 2. His other behavior sounds somewhat odd.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

heather42 said:


> To be honest this whole thread puzzles me. I'm wondering why he's not driving her home. But I'm Gen X so there's that...


I think it’s safer to meet first dates at a halfway point, at the restaurant or wherever is decided to meet. So, I understand that part of the story. The part that doesn’t make sense to me, is why the OP cares if a guy she’s not interested in seeing again, didn’t text her after the date.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I would offer to wait with even a female co-worker or acquaintance for something like an Uber or Lyft. Leaving a woman standing there on the street for a stranger to pick her up, I don’t do that. Now if she said, “I got it”, and is shoo-ing me away and continually protesting, well at least I tried. I have never had that happen.
> 
> I think here the guy for whatever reason didn’t want to pull the trigger on date 2. His other behavior sounds somewhat odd.


This was in the city next to a lot of restaurants a lot of people were sitting out side out and about plus there was security I’m from the city so it was a area I was comfortable in plus a friend was picking me up not a stranger.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> I think it’s safer to meet first dates at a halfway point, at the restaurant or wherever is decided to meet. So, I understand that part of the story. The part that doesn’t make sense to me, is why the OP cares if a guy she’s not interested in seeing again, didn’t text her after the date.


Well a “did you make it home text is always granted right?” I would have responded thanking him.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Becky_dime said:


> Well a “did you make it home text is always granted right?” I would have responded thanking him.


Yea, I hear you. I think he felt embarrassed that the date was so awkward and maybe just felt he’d let it be. Don’t obsess over this one, Becky. lol Just move on, you’ll find someone you eventually match with.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

HE is the awkward one? Omg


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> Yea, I hear you. I think he felt embarrassed that the date was so awkward and maybe just felt he’d let it be. Don’t obsess over this one, Becky. lol Just move on, you’ll find someone you eventually match with.


I really didn’t look at it awkward he was laughing I was laughing we ate talked about family, friends he was very curious about my life and what i do etc. he asked a bunch of questions. Yes there was some awkward silence but It was a first date. I did end up texting him the next day cause I felt bad for brushing him off. I said thank you and he responded a day later saying he was busy and changing the complete subject asking me what I was doing for the day.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like a cool guy to me


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Becky_dime said:


> This was in the city next to a lot of restaurants a lot of people were sitting out side out and about plus there was security I’m from the city so it was a area I was comfortable in plus a friend was picking me up not a stranger.


Gotcha, but what if that person doesn’t show up? 

Better safe than sorry is what I go by, but if someone I barely know is like “I got this” well I’m not going to stand there like a dummy.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I can see why she’s upset. He didn’t give her the chance to squash him like the bug he is. He dodged her hammer and went into hiding.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Becky_dime said:


> This was in the city next to a lot of restaurants a lot of people were sitting out side out and about plus there was security I’m from the city so it was a area I was comfortable in plus a friend was picking me up not a stranger.


I think you’re missing the point that this is seen as rebuffing him. When you have a great date you want to squeeze out every last minute. By saying no, you were putting a final period on the date.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Teacherwifemom said:


> I think you’re missing the point that this is seen as rebuffing him. When you have a great date you want to squeeze out every last minute. By saying no, you were putting a final period on the date.


Well he’s the one that suggested leaving the restaurant so it looked like he was in a rush. I told him he didn’t have to stay he said he nothing to do afterwards. Yet it looked like he did so I was just kinda catching his vibe.


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

Why is he looking at my social media stories ? Does that mean anything?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Becky_dime said:


> Why is he looking at my social media stories ? Does that mean anything?


You deleted your opening post. Why?

What social media is he looking at? Facebook? 

I think it means he's interested in you and curious to find out more about you. How do you know he's looking at your social media?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thread re-opened!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> Why is he looking at my social media stories ? Does that mean anything?


What does it mean when you look at someone's social media stories?


----------



## Becky_dime (12 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> What does it mean when you look at someone's social media stories?


You can post pictures on social media to your story which a story basically last for 24hours and gets deleted afterwards. You are able to see who views it and he was one of my viewers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Becky_dime said:


> You can post pictures on social media to your story which a story basically last for 24hours and gets deleted afterwards. You are able to see who views it and he was one of my viewers.


If he's looking at your social media, it means he's interested in knowing more about you. 

Are you interested in dating him more?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Becky_dime said:


> You can post pictures on social media to your story which a story basically last for 24hours and gets deleted afterwards. You are able to see who views it and he was one of my viewers.


Sorry, not what I meant. I wasn't clear. 

What does it mean to YOU when you look at someone's SM story?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> If he's looking at your social media, it means he's interested in knowing more about you.
> 
> Are you interested in dating him more?


That is a great question, because it seems like in her OP she wasn't interested in dating him more. The exact opposite based on the below quote. Yet here she is 5 pages deep into asking about why he did this or that. Just like every one of her other posts asking about strange behaviors of her dates. 



Becky_dime said:


> *I know he’s probably not interested which is excellent for me. *


----------

